
Is Quora Down? Getting 504. Gateway Timeout - softvar
https://www.quora.com/?share=1
======
cft
Could be a DDoS:

>tracert quora.com

Tracing route to quora.com [54.210.178.68] over a maximum of 30 hops:

    
    
      1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
      2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  x.x.x.x
      3     9 ms     9 ms    11 ms  192.0.2.100
      4    12 ms    25 ms    15 ms  12.83.105.37
      5    53 ms    58 ms    77 ms  12.122.149.42
      6    53 ms    53 ms    51 ms  cr2.sffca.ip.att.net [12.122.3.70]
      7    59 ms    55 ms    60 ms  cr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.122.31.133]
      8    53 ms    55 ms    58 ms  cr2.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.2.81]
      9    50 ms    53 ms    52 ms  12.123.235.105
     10    54 ms    51 ms    49 ms  206.121.72.34
     11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     14   107 ms    84 ms   107 ms  54.239.43.174
     15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     16    88 ms    82 ms    86 ms  54.239.110.251
     17    84 ms    85 ms    85 ms  54.239.111.107
     18    85 ms    86 ms    85 ms  52.93.24.224
     19    83 ms    82 ms    82 ms  52.93.24.217
     20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     22     *        *        *     Request timed out.

